# OSX Virtual PC Test Drive



## hugheba (Jul 20, 2001)

Well not quite what I was expecting.

Same interface as Classic version.

I was excited by having a version running natively on OSX so that I wouldn't have to boot in Classic to run it. 

BUTT, IT'S SO FREAKIN' SLOW! I find myself having to go back to Classic anyway.

Hopefull they'll optimize it some more before they throw it out to the public.

Maybe the release of PUMA/10.1 will speed things up.

It was crawling on windows98 i couldn't even open win2K.

Anybody else have similar experiences?


----------



## Jann (Jul 22, 2001)

Hugheba,

I know what you mean.  I have a 500mHz TiBook and starting VPCx (my name for it, btw) from a previously stored saved state went fast, HOWEVER, restarting (cause of the d*mn share-only IP instead of unique IP) took almost 12 minutes!!!

I also got ticked cos they tell you that to utilize the new 1172x768 **AND** to use VPCx you must have update 006, but VPCx does NOT allow full screen mode and Windoze does not support 1172x768---so, what is the use?

I book back into classic for VPCx, almost better to buy a subnotebook and run windoze on that....but then I wouldn't be a Mac user!

And, isn't what makes us Mac users great is the fact that we are willing to spend 3x's the time to boot into  VPC and run it rather than buy a **shiver** PC!!!??

Jann


----------



## jsn (Aug 12, 2001)

hi

I am running VPC in a G4. I installed windows 2000 server and it runs ok.

the only probles is the fact that it does not allow the full screen so sometimes it is hadr to work in a small window.

I hope this problem will be fixed in the next version.
thanks
jose


----------

